# Experienced wet sander / paint correction specialist in south wales?



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I've recently had a fair bit of paint work done on my car, generally happy with the results but not 100%

The lower part of the front bumper is quite rough, also door handles mainly inner side feel rough to touch and bodywork around parts like side trims is rough to touch.

I'm not sure how this has happened as I'm not totally sure of the prep/painting process, either way I'd rather get this corrected by a detailer than a bodyshop..

I am pretty certain these rough patches need wet sanding and polishing back.. anyone in south wales who can do this that won't cost the earth?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

where abouts in south wales are you?

james Ti22 is newport and iv seen very good work from him on here


----------



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in Cwmbran, I know of James Ti22.. may have to pay him a visit to chat about pricing, got a feeling it's gonna high though..


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pop down buddy.. will let you know what can be done over a cuppa. Seem to be doing more and more wetsanding these days!

Lotus carlton bonnet before:










during:










after:


----------



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers James, will pop down soon.. will be sometime next week now I expect


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw the Carlton when it was dropped off with James and again a week or two later at the NEC, stunning transformation.


----------

